

Ask HN: Visiting SF. Can I learn about internship opportunities at your company? - webo

Hi.<p>I will be visiting SF from the south in two weeks. I would like to visit a couple small-medium companies in the area, and learn about possible internship opportunities for the Fall 2013 or Spring 2014 semesters. I love coding, and I will have done 3 internships including one at Amazon by the end of the summer.<p>I would really appreciate if you could refer me to your company or a company in the area. Visit, grab some coffee, or get steak? I can email you my resume.<p>I have a lot of experience in front-end web development, and some Android development. I also participate in a lot of programming competitions (ACM-ICPC, Facebook Hacker Cup, Google Code Jam)<p>Thanks,
bekt17[at]gmail.com
======
lowglow
Can you tell everyone a little more about yourself? It might help in getting
some leads. Might want to include a fb/tw/gh link as well. Let me know if I
can help. I'm @dpg on twitter or you can reach me at dan.p.gailey@gmail.com

